# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL-AX82U

## jmakro

Νεο modem απο Αsus.
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AX82U/

----------


## Booyakasha_Respek

Από διαθεσιμότητα τι λέει; 

Αξίζει να το περιμένω να βγει ή να παω σε DSL-AC68VG;

Κανεις εδώ εντυπώσεις για το DSLAC68VG; Κάποιο πρόβλημα ή έλλειψη feutures σε σχέση με αλλα modem/routers από Asus που θα πρέπει να γνωρίζω;

Πως συγκρινεται το DSL-AC68VG σε σχεση με το DSL-AX82U για το οποίο εγινε αυτό το post;

Ο παροχος μου ειναι Forthnet VDSL2 Annex B χωρις voip: 50/5(κλειδωνω 41000/4950 στο 7-χρονων TG589vn της forthnet που σερνεται ) και σκοπευω να παω σε τιποτα Wind SuperVectoring 35b 100αρα ή 300αρα με VOIP οταν γινει διαθεσιμο στην περιοχη μου, σε 1.5-2 χρονια.

----------


## chrismasgr

Το συγκεκριμένο είναι modem - router ; Γιατί εγώ μόλις παράγγειλα το σκετο router .

----------


## K1m0n

Ευχάριστο που βγαίνουν μηχανάκια με AX,
και μια χαρά τα asus, αλλά... αυτό το design και τα leds, σαν μακέτα για το star trek είναι ενα πράγμα.
Θεωρούν οι του marketing ότι κάποιοι θα αγοράζουν το cpe τους με βάση το χρώμα των leds?

----------


## chrismasgr

Ναι  , έχεις δίκιο  είναι σαν να ήρθε από το μέλλον αλλά έχει πολύ καλά specs σε σχέση με άλλα routers της κατηγορίας του , το βρήκα σε καλλύτερη τιμή λόγο cyber monday και είναι .... asus.

----------


## chrismasgr

Σήμερα το πρωι το παρέλαβα . Φαίνεται πολύ ωραίο και...μοντέρνο . Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει να το συνδέσω με το modem της nova ; Μέχρι αυτή την στιγμή δεν τα έχω καταφέρει .

----------


## jmakro

Για να σε βοηθησω λίγο ειχα ακολουθήσει αυτον το οδηγο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...40#post6496540 και χωρις να πειράξω οτιδηποτε το εβαλα σε νοβα ρουτερ και επαιξε απευθείας.
Λογικά πανα κατω εχουν τα ιδια μενου τα ασους. τσεκαρε το μηπως και σε βοηθησει.

----------


## chrismasgr

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ . Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο .

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημέρα , οι παρακάτω οδηγίες υπάρχουν στο modem- router της nova σιγουρα ; Γιατί οι οδηγίες είναι από cosmote
Στη συνέχεια, αφού το συνδέσεις στη γραμμή και πάρει
τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται αυτόματα, ώστε να έχει πρόσβαση σε ίντερνετ
και τηλεφωνία, βγάζεις το καλώδιο της DSL γραμμής σου και πας στην καρτέλα
Internet=>WAN automatic failover
και τικάρεις το Use LAN1 as Ethernet WAN.
Θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση (νομίζω).
Ξαναπήγαινε στην καρτέλα που ήσουν
Internet=>WAN automatic failover
και σιγούρεψε για τα υπόλοιπα απο κάτω όπως τα έχω κι εγώ.
Άν είναι ήδη τικαρισμένη η επιλογή Enable 3G/LTE WAN και
primary το Ethernet είσαι οκ!
Αλλιώς το τικάρεις εσύ.

----------


## jmakro

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ . Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καλημέρα , οι παρακάτω οδηγίες υπάρχουν στο modem- router της nova σιγουρα ; Γιατί οι οδηγίες είναι από cosmote
> Στη συνέχεια, αφού το συνδέσεις στη γραμμή και πάρει
> τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται αυτόματα, ώστε να έχει πρόσβαση σε ίντερνετ
> και τηλεφωνία, βγάζεις το καλώδιο της DSL γραμμής σου και πας στην καρτέλα
> Internet=>WAN automatic failover
> ...


Δεν υπάρχουν στο νόβα αλλα οπως προείπα εκανα τις ρυθμισεις στο 68αρι οταν ειχα το speedport και επαιζε κανονικα σαν πρωτο το dsl και τηλεφωνία το νοβα οποτε καταλαθος σε μπέρδεψα. εσυ το θέλεις απλα σαν ρουτερ πλέον.
κάπου είχα ενα οδηγο μολις τον βρω θα στον στειλω αμεσως

----------


## chrismasgr

Ακριβώς το θέλω σαν router . Θα σου ήμουν ευγνωμων εάν το έβρισκες.

----------


## jmakro

jkoukos το αναγνωσμα

To H267N της Nova δεν παίζει ως απλό Router πίσω από το δικό σου. Οπότε αν έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία υποχρεωτικά θα το βάλεις στην γραμμή σε Bridge Mode και πίσω του το Asus για να παίζει ως Router.
1. Στο ZTE μπαίνεις με τα στοιχεία με username forthnet και password F0rth@c$n3t#, διαφορετικά ως απλός χρήστης δεν σε αφήνει να κάνεις αλλαγές.
2. Στο μενού Internet > WAN > DSL Connection, διαγράφεις το Internet2_VDSL που έχει VLAN ID το 835.
3. Στο ίδιο μενού δημιουργείς μία νέα Bridged σύνδεση πατώντας το "Create New Item":

    Connection Name: Bridge
    DSL Transfer Mode: PTM
    Type: Bridge Connection
    VLAN: On
    VLAN ID: 835


4. Μετά στο μενού Internet > Port Binding > Bridge, όρισε την Νο1 LAN (ή όποια άλλη θέλεις) στην νέα Bridge σύνδεση που έκανες.
5. Του κλείνεις τον DHCP, οπότε για να έχεις πρόσβαση πλέον στο μενού του θα πρέπει να ορίσεις σταθερή ΙΡ στον υπολογιστή σου.
6. Τέλος του κάνεις επανεκκίνηση.

Τον δικό σου Router θα τον συνδέσεις ενσύρματα από την WAN θύρα που έχει με την LAN1 (ή όποια άλλη) του ΖΤΕ που έχεις ορίσει στο βήμα 4 και τον ρυθμίζεις να κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ με τα ατομικά σου στοιχεία.
Υπόψη ότι το LAN του δικού σου Router θα είναι σε διαφορετικό υποδίκτυο από το αντίστοιχο του ZTE. Π.χ. Βάλτο σε 192.168.10.0/24. Αν δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις το δικό σου υποδίκτυο, άφησέ το το ίδιο και άλλαξε του ZTE.

----------


## chrismasgr

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ . Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα απαντήσω .

- - - Updated - - -

Ρε φίλε θα σε κάνω εικόνισμα εσένα και τον jkoukos . Δούλεψε  :One thumb up:  Ήταν τόσο εύκολο . Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω . :Smile:

----------


## jmakro

Τέλεια ολα καλα λοιπον.

----------


## chrismasgr

Και μετά την αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος να πω δύο λόγια για το router . Πρώτα πρώτα έχει πολύ ωραίο ,μοντέρνο design σαν να έρχεται από το μέλλον . Ο φωτισμός που έχει αλλάζει χρώμα και σχέδιο . Θυμίζει λίγο για τους παλιούς τον γνωστό κιτ αυτοκίνητο του 2000 η γνωστή σειρά της δεκαετίας του '80 . Πάμε λίγο στις ρυθμίσεις . Έχει τα πάντα μέσα είναι ο λόγος που το αγόρσα . Από έλεγχο για malware μέχρι έλεγχο για επιθέσεις από ddos . Έχει πολύ καλό parental control . Ελέγχει το internet με βάση το φιλτράρισμα σελίδας με συγκεκριμένες λέξεις ,φράσεις ή sites . Επίσης με βάση την ώρα και την ημέρα . Η κάλυψη σε ένα σπίτι 80 τ.μ. είναι πολύ καλή σε σημείο που δεν το περίμενα σε αντίθεση με το σάπιο modem - router της nova . Ειδικά σε 5 Ghz .Αξίζει τα χρήμματα του .

----------


## Hellraiser76

Το χτυπησα και εγω σε προσφορα στα 160 απο Ισπανικο Αμαζον...τωρα ποτε θα ερθει στα χερια μου ειναι ενα καλο ερωτημα.Η απορια μου ειναι αν μπορω να το σεταρω πανω στη σαπιλα το ZTE Η268Ν της Wind για να κρατησω τη τηλεφωνια.Οχι οτι καιγομαι κιολας αλλα αμα γινεται ακομα καλυτερα...

----------


## chrismasgr

Κάπου θα υπάρχουν οδηγίες για να το ξεκλειδώσεις το zte  . Από εκεί και πέρα το asus είναι πολύ καλό router και πιστεύω θα το ευχαριστηθείς .

----------


## babis3g

μου ηρθε σημερα και εμενα (χαμος με το ταχυδρομειο ειχε περιπετεια) απο αυριο θα το βαλω επανω, δεν εχει voip, αλλα το παλεψα με τον οτε να μεινω στο pstn μιας και τελικα δεν βλεπω ουτε στην επομενη 5ετια vdsl εδω στο χωριο

----------


## chrismasgr

Καλορίζικο

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστω ... αναβαθμησα στο beta 3.0.0.4.386_41475, σας εχει και εσας to lan ip διευθυνση 192.168.50.χ? τι κολπα ειναι αυτα, το αλλαξ στο 192.168.1.χ ... εν τω μεταξυ δεν εχω AX καρτα (& συκευες) να δοκιμασω το wifi

- - - Updated - - -

καλα παει το broadcom (σε broadcom dslam) και τωρα βρεχει ... απο οταν τα παρατησα ζητησα προφιλ μεχρι 12 mbps επειδη αν ειχα στα 14 που τερματιζε η γραμμη ειχα θεμα απο χειμωνα (οπως τωρα) και ετσι ξενιασα παρα τοσα χρονια να κανω πατεντες με την γραμμη (EDIT... εννοώ stability adjustems, snr values κλπ)

----------


## babis3g

βγηκε beta και στο modem με WPA3 (θελει υποστηριξη και απο τις συσκευες, αλλιως αχρηστο)

----------


## chrismasgr

Επειδή έγω έχω το router και όχι το modem - router στο τελευταίο update που έκανα το έχει .

Τωρα είδα ότι έγραψες βγήκε beta και στο modem

----------


## mageor

Υπάρχει πουθενά αυτό το DSL Modem/Router πουθενά για αγορά; Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά...βρίσκω το Router RT-AX82U...

----------


## Tech Engineer

Πραγματικά είναι άφαντο. Δεν το έχει κανείς. Από που το αγοράσατε ρε παιδιά;

----------


## jacobp

Μια ερώτηση για όσους φίλους το έχουν.
Υποστηρίζει vlans και custom firewall rules για vlan isolation? Αν όχι, τι ακριβώς επιλογές isolation έχει στο guest network? Και αν δεν ζητάω πολλά, μια συσκευή στο guest network μπορεί να "δει" τον ρουτερ? ή μπορεί μόνο τον εαυτό της και να βγει στο ιντερνετ?

Ευχαριστώ όποιον μπει στον κόπο να απαντήσει.

----------


## djpar

Το μόντεμ φαίνεται πολύ δυνατό. σήμερα με adaptive qos ρυθμισμένο κατέβαζα ps5 παιχνίδι και παράλληλα γινόταν τηλεργασια χωρίς θέμα ενώ πριν ήταν βάσανο το όλο θέμα και όλα αυτά σε γραμμή 50/5

----------


## Tech Engineer

Από που το αγόρασες; Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.

----------


## mageor

> Από που το αγόρασες; Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.


Πες τα Χρυσόστομε...ρε παιδιά πολύ μυστικότητα...και εμείς λεφτά θέλουμε να δώσουμε...απλά δεν θέλουμε να έχουμε 10 συσκευές στο σαλόνι μας...

----------


## djpar

> Από που το αγόρασες; Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά.


Εμ λογικό να με ρωτάς. . . Εγώ δεν πήρα το dsl ax82u αλλά το rt ax 82u που είναι μόνο router... Και το έχω βάλει πίσω από το speed port του ΟΤΕ

----------


## mageor

Ναι αλλά αν λάβουμε υπ όψιν τον τίτλο του θέματος είσαι σε εισαγωγικά σε λάθος thread....είναι παρόμοιες μεν διαφορετικές δε, συσκευές...δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η ASUS το κάνει αυτό...

----------


## djpar

Βασικά πλέον έτσι όπως έχει γίνει και με την τηλεφωνία που είναι voip λογικό είναι να υπάρχουν για αγορά περισσότερα router πάρα modem/router γιατί σε bridge mode κόβεται η τηλεφωνία και θέλει μόνο ppoe pass through λίγο που το είχα δει εδώ μέσα, έτσι και εγώ επέλεξα να έχω πάντα συσκευή του παροχου πάνω να συνδέεται κανονικά και χωρίς WiFi βέβαια ώστε όλοι την δουλειά της κίνησης και του WiFi να την τρώει το router

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Το πηρα και εγω παιδια, το RT μοντελο , θα μπει διπλα στο ZTE κλασσικα της wind (100αρα).

Μολις το κουμπωσω θα το 'παρει αμεσως' οπως ειχε κανει με το Archer C6 η πρεπει να κανω καποια αλλη ρυθμιση?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Το πηρα και εγω παιδια, το RT μοντελο , θα μπει διπλα στο ZTE κλασσικα της wind (100αρα).
> 
> Μολις το κουμπωσω θα το 'παρει αμεσως' οπως ειχε κανει με το Archer C6 η πρεπει να κανω καποια αλλη ρυθμιση?
> 
> Ευχαριστω.



Το κουμπωσα σημερα και το πηρε αμωσες, εκανα το αρχικο setup με κωδικους κλπ , ολα καλα. (τελευταιο firmware εννοειται)

Η ταχυτητα πριν στο ασυρματο του υπολογιστη ηταν περιπου 90 down...τωρα ειναι καπου στα 82 down.

To smart connect ηταν ON default και το αφησα ετσι...

1) Στα Security settings τι να αλλαξω? Το encryption ειναι AES.

2) Qos?

3) Ai Protection? Ολα ON? Η θα μου μπλοκαρει torrent sites?

Και δεν ξερω τι αλλο, πολλα features πολλες ερωτησεις, λολ!

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## djpar

Qos βάλε το advanced που επιλέγεις την σειρά που θέλεις να έχεις πχ 1ο gaming, 2o browsing κλπ.
Ai protection εννοείται on
Όσο για τα άλλα, λίγο ψάξιμο θέλει αλλά by default νομίζω ότι είναι καλά στημένο για τον μεσο χρήστη

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Qos βάλε το advanced που επιλέγεις την σειρά που θέλεις να έχεις πχ 1ο gaming, 2o browsing κλπ.
> Ai protection εννοείται on
> Όσο για τα άλλα, λίγο ψάξιμο θέλει αλλά by default νομίζω ότι είναι καλά στημένο για τον μεσο χρήστη


Ωραια, authentication method να βαλω WPA3? η WPA2/3 μαζι? ευχαριστω.

----------


## djpar

Αυτό δεν το θυμάμαι... Δεν νομίζω να παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο αρκεί να βάλεις έναν καλό κωδικό

----------


## chrismasgr

Καλημέρα , έχουμε καμιά ανανεομένη λίστα με modem/usb 4g που παίρνει από πίσω το asus ; Αυτα που έχει τα περισσότερα δεν υπάρχουν .
Επίσης να συμπληρώσω εάν μπορώ να συνδέσω το κινητό μου στο router και να δίνω από αυτό 4g .Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Hellraiser76

Ρε παιδια εχω το συγκεκριμενο router πισω απο ενα ZTE Η288...που μπορεις να δεις τις ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου της γραμμης;

----------


## chrismasgr

> Ρε παιδια εχω το συγκεκριμενο router πισω απο ενα ZTE Η288...που μπορεις να δεις τις ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου της γραμμης;


Θα πρέπει να συνδεθεις ενσυρματα με το ZTE

----------


## LocoDiceGR

Αλλαξα DNS σε 1.1.1.1 , αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω να μπω στο ρουτερ,

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

Μπορει να αλλαξει καπως αυτο? Η πρεπει να ξαναγυρισω στο default DNS.

Ευχαριστω.

- - - Updated - - -

Καποιος?

----------


## x_undefined

> Αλλαξα DNS σε 1.1.1.1 , αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω να μπω στο ρουτερ,
> 
> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
> 
> Μπορει να αλλαξει καπως αυτο? Η πρεπει να ξαναγυρισω στο default DNS.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Πώς προσπαθείς να μπεις; Με την IP του ή με κάποιο domain; Αναγκαστικά εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποειίς το ίδιο για DNS πλέον, θα πρέπει να συνδέεσαι στην IP του.

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Το πήρα και εγώ παιδιά.
Επιτέλους πιάνω μέσα στο ασανσέρ και στο ισόγειο.
Το router είναι στον 3ο όροφο!

----------


## tolis13

> Το πήρα και εγώ παιδιά.
> Επιτέλους πιάνω μέσα στο ασανσέρ και στο ισόγειο.
> Το router είναι στον 3ο όροφο!


Ποσο το πηρες?

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> Πώς προσπαθείς να μπεις; Με την IP του ή με κάποιο domain; Αναγκαστικά εφόσον δεν χρησιμοποειίς το ίδιο για DNS πλέον, θα πρέπει να συνδέεσαι στην IP του.


Σωστος! Προσπαθουσα να μπω τοσο καιρο με το domain, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει καν με την IP! Σε Ευχαριστω.

Μιας και ειμαστε εδω, σκεφτομαι να βαλω επανω με usb εναν εξωτερικο σκληρο, μπορω να κανω δικτυο τοπικο στο σπιτι και ετσι σωστα? 

Το Cloud Disk θα ανοιξω? H απο το USB Application -> Server Center (Samba)?

Ευχαριστω και παλι..

*Το ρουτερ ειναι οτι καλυτερο, αγορα απο Πλαισιο σε προσφορα black friday.

Edit: https://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-...er-into-a-nas/

Το βρηκα! Για οποιον το χρειαστει.

----------


## Javascript_Developer

> Ποσο το πηρες?


180 ευρώ από eshop.
Τι νόμιζες θα έδινα 300 ευρώ που ζητάει το πλαίσιο;

----------


## LocoDiceGR

> 180 ευρώ από eshop.
> Τι νόμιζες θα έδινα 300 ευρώ που ζητάει το πλαίσιο;


170 νομιζω το ειχα παρει απο πλαισιο σε προσφορα.

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Σε γενικές γραμμές τώρα που το έχω λίγες μέρες, μπορώ να πω ότι είναι αρκετά καλύτερο από το fritzbox 7530 χωρίς να εντυπωσιάζει.
Δηλαδή από τον κάτω όροφο και μέχρι το ισόγειο δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι πιάνει πάντα.
Και έχω και wifi6 compatible συσκευή να φανταστείτε (poco f3).

Ορίστε και μια εικόνα των τοπικών δικτύων wifi.

- - - Updated - - -

----------

